# North Ga tracking dog



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 16, 2004)

Is there anyone around Bartow, Cherokee county.


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 16, 2004)

*reply to tracking dog*

I ran into your problem several years ago. All you can do now is sit and wait and watch the country airplaines fly over head. Sorry!


----------



## Cward (Sep 16, 2004)

Huh?! :


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 16, 2004)

Were the airplanes tracking the deer? :


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 16, 2004)

*check this month's GON*

it has a list of tracking dogs.  I don't have my copy with me today, but I will try to remember to look when I get home tonight.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 16, 2004)

I don't have this months GON.  I just want the info close at hand for the next tracking job.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 16, 2004)

HardCoreHunter said:
			
		

> I don't have this months GON.  I just want the info close at hand for the next tracking job.



I'll try to remember to make you a copy of mine.  I probably won't be able to until next week.  But i am going to put it in my truck, so if I don't get you a copy before you need it again, call me on my cell phone and I can at least find you a dog on the spot.  If you still have any of the emails I sent you from work, my cell number is at the bottom.  If you don't have it, let me know and I will send it to you.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 16, 2004)

I just programed your cell # in my cell.  Does the magazine have a dog in our area?


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 16, 2004)

I think there was one within about an hour or so.  I will have to double check.  As long as I remember to get my GON from the house tonight, I can let you know tomorrow.  I also saw a website for tracking dogs.  I will see if I can find that URL and send it to you too.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 16, 2004)

*GON on the Web*

GON put the list on the web, here is there URL, I will still try to find the other one too

http://www.gon.com/dogs903.html


----------



## BassWorm (Sep 17, 2004)

*Tracking Dogs*

You're supposed to shot em so you don't have to track em.  
Did I say that. I shouldn't have, we'll probably have to look for my next one and I'll have to eat crow again. That crow sure ain't very tasty.


----------



## BassWorm (Sep 17, 2004)

*Trailing Dog Lists*

HardCoreHunter. Now that I've been bad and run my mouth I just copied the trailing dog lists and will put a couple of them at your camper when I go up there today. It doesn't look like many close to us. We might have to get Jimmy to train Spud to trail.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 17, 2004)

*we could use my husky*

she likes to trail deer....the only problem is I can't keep up with her, she doesn't bark and she eats the deer....other than that, she's a good trailing dog


----------



## spongebob (Sep 20, 2004)

friend had a good trail dog that didn't bark...solution: put one of those small bells they use for fishing poles on the collar.  Just follow the bell to the deer...as far as the eating part what about a muzzle...


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 20, 2004)

spongebob said:
			
		

> what about a muzzle...



The vet tried to muzzle her once...we call him lefty now   

She probably wouldn't do well as a trailer, she's a runner and a puller.  I really think the different smells on the trails just get her excited and makes her want to run....after all she was bred for running and pulling


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks Wolfpup...


 Cherokee: Mack Keenan (M) (770) 608-0555 -- Tell him, Delton said to do ya right.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 21, 2004)

Delton said:
			
		

> Thanks Wolfpup...
> 
> 
> Cherokee: Mack Keenan (M) (770) 608-0555 -- Tell him, Delton said to do ya right.




Thanks, Delton, I found his name in GON and have the trailing dog list in my pack....if I need him, i'll definitely mention your name.


----------

